
PayPal Blocks Diaspora Fund Raising Efforts - techiediy
http://www.techieinsider.com/news/11406
======
FreakLegion
This is par for the course when dealing with PayPal, unfortunately. Many, many
people have had the same problem -- some famously, like Notch with Minecraft.
Even when you aren't dealing with significant sums (Minecraft had $750,000
tied up by PayPal), this still happens. Talk to enough Demand Media writers,
for example, and you're guaranteed to run into one who's had to deal with
PayPal's nonsense.

